# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  κόμβος 4736 no yet up λόγω καλώδιου...

## fotisss

Ο κόμβος 4736 fotiss (Ν. Κόσμος) είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος απο υλικά , λείπει μόνο το καλώδιο LMR και τα βύσματα για σύνδεση του pigtail απο τη CM9 του routerboard με το αφρικάνικο feeder  ::  .

Όποιος διαθέτει περισσευάμενα ας μου πεί τίποτα γιατί έχω φάει τον τόπο.
Το scan το κάνω και μόνος μου αλλά προτιμώ παρεούλα.  ::  

Νομίζω πιάνω σίγουρα katsaro_m kai svcim1 , ενώ μένει ενα interface sto routerboard gia λινκ προς Καλλιθέα ή AP.

Όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο ας στείλει pm. 

Thanks[/img]

----------


## dti

Καλώδιο AirCom+ και βύσματα θα βρεις στο Technica (οδ. Αγκύρας στη Ν. Ιωνία). Μόνο που τα έχει σχετικά ακριβά. 
3 ευρώ το μέτρο το καλώδιο και 6 ευρώ τα βιδωτά Ν male, rpTNC.

----------


## papashark

Δες στην υπογραφή μου στον οδηγό αγοράς.

Φθηνότερα θα βρεις στο http://www.priveshop.gr που είναι σχετικά κοντά σου (με τον ηλεκτρικό).

Θα πάρεις πρεσσαριστά βύσματα, και μετά θα κεράσεις καφέ τον Dti για να τα πρεσάρετε παρέα  ::

----------


## dti

> Φθηνότερα θα βρεις στο http://www.priveshop.gr που είναι σχετικά κοντά σου (με τον ηλεκτρικό).


Δε ξέρω για τα βύσματα, αλλά αν είναι να κάνουμε σύγκριση τιμών αυτή θα πρέπει να γίνεται σε ομοειδή αντικείμενα. π.χ. για καλώδιο Aircom+ πόσο πωλείται αυτό σε διάφορα καταστήματα που το διαθέτουν συνήθως:
HouseOfRadio , Τριδήμας, Technica κλπ. 
Απ' ότι είδα το online shop που ανέφερες δεν διαθέτει αυτό το καλώδιο στον κατάλογό του αλλά κάποιο άλλο "*τύπου* LMR400", με χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά απωλειών και με τιμή 2,85 ευρώ/μέτρο.

----------


## fotisss

To technika τελικά στη Ν.Ιονία έδωσε τη λύση, πηρα πανέμορφο aircom plus μαζί με TNC connector. Το άλλο βύσμα δεν υπήρχε (προειδοποιώ) όσους θέλουν να πάνε) αλλα πήρα ένα παρόμοιο που με λίγο λιμάρισμα πιστεύω θα κάνει δουλειά. 

Χρυσά για άλλη μια φορά τα hints του dti. Πιστεύω το ΣΚ να ανέβει ο κόμβος επιτέλους...

Fotis

P.S. Έφαγα 1.50 ώρα στην επιστροφή για να βγώ λ. Κηφισίας.. Καλά αυτοί οι δήμοι Ν. Ιωνίας και Ηρακλείου νομίζουν οτι είναι μόνοι τους στην Αττική? Ουτε μια πινακίδα για Αθήνα , Μαρούσι αλλά πάνω απο 100 για εκκλησίες κλπ. Όποιος δεν ξέρει απο εκεί συστείνω να μην πατήσει το πόδι του (εε τις ρόδες του τελοσπάντων...)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Φθηνότερα θα βρεις στο http://www.priveshop.gr που είναι σχετικά κοντά σου (με τον ηλεκτρικό).
> 
> 
> Δε ξέρω για τα βύσματα, αλλά αν είναι να κάνουμε σύγκριση τιμών αυτή θα πρέπει να γίνεται σε ομοειδή αντικείμενα. π.χ. για καλώδιο Aircom+ πόσο πωλείται αυτό σε διάφορα καταστήματα που το διαθέτουν συνήθως:
> HouseOfRadio , Τριδήμας, Technica κλπ. 
> Απ' ότι είδα το online shop που ανέφερες δεν διαθέτει αυτό το καλώδιο στον κατάλογό του αλλά κάποιο άλλο "*τύπου* LMR400", με χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά απωλειών και με τιμή 2,85 ευρώ/μέτρο.


Για τα βύσματα έλεγα.

Το ενλόγο Online shop που δεν μπορείς να γράψεις το όνομα του, έχει CFD 400 που είναι το ίδιο με το WBC 400 που με την σειρά του είναι το ίδιο με το LMR400 που είναι το ίδιο με το ....

Κι από ότι ξέρω εγώ, συνήθως το ίδιο εργοστάσιο τα βγάζει όλα και μετά τυπώνουν διαφορετικές μάρκες....

Για πες μας όμως αφού ξέρει ότι το CDF είναι υποδιαίστερο του LMR, πόσο υποδιαίστερο είναι και γιατί.

----------


## fotisss

peace..

Για την περίπτωσή μου , για 2m που ήθελα και το χειρότερο LMR 400 είναι υπερ υπέρ αρκετό... , ακόμα και μούφα LMR είναι best suit για την ανάγκη μου. ΄Απλά διάλεξα αυτό που ήταν ποιο έύκολα προσβάσιμο και όχι το ποιό φτήνο ή καλό. Η διαφορα της τιμής που θα κέρδισα (αν υπάρχει) δε μου βγάζει ούτε τα τσιγάρα του παραπάνω δρόμου, δε το συζητώ για βενζίνη κλπ.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Στον online κατάλογο του συγκεκριμένου καταστήματος βλέπω:

http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403622




> ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ HDF400 (LMR400)
> Καλώδιο ποιότητος με χαμηλές απώλειες. 
> 
> *LMR400 Clone* 
> *Απώλειες 0.2db/m* 
> Διάμετρος 11mm 
> 50 Ohms 
> Η τιμή αναφέρεται ανά μέτρο 
> 
> Τιμή: €2.40 [ΜΕ ΦΠΑ 19%: €2.85]


Όπως είχε αναφερθεί κι εδώ σε άλλο προϊόν με το ίδιο καλώδιο αναφέρεται:
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403617




> • D-LINK ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΗ N-TYPE M/F 9.0M
> 
> ANT24-CB09N
> 
> Καλώδιο προέκτασης κεραίας N-Type M/F υψηλής ποιότητας. Κατάλληλο για τοποθέτηση και σε εξωτερικό χώρο. 
> 
> 
> Καλώδιο προέκτασης N Type, 9 μέτρων Male/Female. 
> Κάλώδιο χαμηλών απωλειών HDF400 (LMR400, 50ohm). 
> ...


Ψάχνοντας στα γρήγορα, είδα οτι εδώ αναφέρεται οτι το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο έχει απώλειες 0,26 db/m, όταν αντίστοιχα το LMR-400 έχει κάτι λιγότερο από 0,22 db/m. 

Μικρή η διαφορά θα πει κάποιος, αλλά όντως υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά και μάλιστα όταν τίθεται θέμα καλύτερης τιμής καλό είναι να λέμε όλη την αλήθεια.
Για τα αυθεντικά LMR υπάρχει ολόκληρο calculator στη διεύθυνση:
http://www.timesmicrowave.com/cgi-bin/calculate.pl

----------


## papashark

Eγώ βλέπω ότι δημιουργείς θέμα από το τίποτα, ως συνήθως...

9μ lm400 + 2 N connectors = 0.22 * 9 + 2 *.3 = 1.98+.6=2.58....

Oπότε με 2.5 που λέει μέσα είναι. Όπως και αν αντί για .22 έγραψε .2 δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, δεν είναι το pdf με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του καλωδίου, αλλά η σύντομη περιγραφή είδους σε eshop...

Και επειδή βγήκε ένα μαγαζί και είπε ότι έχει 2.6 ? Γιατί να πιστέψω εκείνο το μαγαζί και να μην πιστέψω το priveshop ? H' ακόμα καλύτερα γιατί να πιστέψω την όποια διαφήμιση ? 

Βρες κανά σοβαρό pdf του κατασκευαστή του καλωδίου, που να γράφει πόσο είναι, και μετά έλα να ξαναρίξης την χολή σου για να κατηγορίσεις όποιον πουλάει εκτός από σένα.

A, και στο λινκ που μου έδωσες το καλώδιο είναι HDF, όχι CFD πουμου έδωσε την τελευταία φορά το Priveshop ούτε WBC (που έφερνες εσύ μια εποχή) Και άμα ψάξεις λίγο ακόμα, θα βρεις και άλλα σετ 3 γραμμάτων που είναι για το ίδιο καλώδιο, πλην των CFD, HDF, WBC, LMR Κλπ.

----------


## fotisss

Νομίζω οτι η υπογραφή του papashark τα λέει όλα 
 ::  

Το priveshop είναι για μένα ακριβές στο τι λέει στα όρια ενος eshop, δε προσπαθεί να κοροιδέψει κανέναν. Και οπωσδήποτε τα 2 καλώδια δεν είναι τα ίδια. Η διαφορά μπορεί να είναι αμελητέα, πχ καθαρότητα χαλκού, η απόδοση να είναι παρόμοια αλλά οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι τα ίδια καλώδια. Για αυτό λέμε τύπου LMR. Και αν το ψάξει κανείς θα βρεί αρκετές διαφορές. (έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου specs απο εργοστάσιο καλωδίων).

Τώρα αν για τις εφαρμογές που τα θέλουμε οι διαφορές δεν φαίνονται πουθενά , ναι οκ , λεμε οτι είναι τα "ίδια". Ωστόσω σε καμια περίπτωση δεν είναι..

----------


## dti

> Βρες κανά σοβαρό pdf του κατασκευαστή του καλωδίου, που να γράφει πόσο είναι, και μετά έλα να ξαναρίξης την χολή σου για να κατηγορίσεις όποιον πουλάει εκτός από σένα.
> 
> A, και στο λινκ που μου έδωσες το καλώδιο είναι HDF, όχι CFD πουμου έδωσε την τελευταία φορά το Priveshop ούτε WBC (που έφερνες εσύ μια εποχή) Και άμα ψάξεις λίγο ακόμα, θα βρεις και άλλα σετ 3 γραμμάτων που είναι για το ίδιο καλώδιο, πλην των CFD, HDF, WBC, LMR Κλπ.


Αρμόδιος να παρουσιάσει το pdf του κατασκευαστή του καλωδίου είναι το κατάστημα που το προωθεί και το έχει στον online κατάλογό του. Όχι εγώ.
Για το καλώδιο που έφερνα κάποτε, εγώ έδωσα σχετικό link.  ::  

Για τo CFD που σου έδωσε το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα ψάξε αν θες εσύ.

Αν πάντως γνωρίζουμε οτι το AirCom+ ή το LMR-400 έχουν εξακριβωμένα καλή απόδοση, γιατί να εμπιστευόμαστε κλώνους;

----------


## papashark

όπα, εσύ κατηγόρισες το κατάστημα για μάπα καλώδιο.

Στοιχεία έχεις ή πετάς αβάσιμες κατηγορίες επειδή απλά θεωρείς το Priveshop ανταγνωνιστή σου ?

----------


## dti

Μάλλον το αντίστροφο συμβαίνει!
Εγώ παρουσίασα τα στοιχεία που υπάρχουν. Ας παρουσιάσει και ο θιγόμενος (ή εσύ που έχεις αναλάβει εργολαβικά το θέμα απ΄ότι φαίνεταi...) κάποιο επίσημο στοιχείο για το καλώδιο-*κλώνο*, ώστε να το προτείνουμε, αν όντως αξίζει. 
Η εποχή που αγοράζαμε προϊόντα στο σακί έχει περάσει. 
Ας δοθεί η σωστή ενημέρωση και εμείς θα είμαστε αυτοί που θα επιβραβεύσουμε με τον τρόπο μας τον κάθε καταστηματάρχη...

----------


## papashark

Δεν παρουσίασες στοιχεία, ένα λινκ για ένα eshop που δεν το ξέρει κανένας μας....

Άμα είχες κανένα pdf, το ξανασυζητάγαμε.

----------


## dti

Την κολοκυθιά θα παίξουμε τώρα;  ::  

pdf που να αποδεικνύει οτι το HDF400 δεν είναι κατώτερο από το AirCom+ ή το LMR-400 να παρουσιάσεις εσύ ή όποιος άλλος θέλει. 
Εγώ από τα στοιχεία που παρουσίασα μέχρι τώρα φαίνεται οτι όντως είναι (ελαφρά) κατώτερο. Γι αυτό ενδεχομένως είναι και φθηνότερο από το AirCom+.
Επειδή όμως πραγματικά δεν αξίζει να παιδεύεται κανένας να βγάλει κάποιο link και να μη μπορεί, γιατί τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιεί είναι κλώνοι και όχι αυθεντικά, το ξαναλέω, καλό είναι να παρουσιάζεται η πλήρης αλήθεια για τα χαρακτηριστικά κάποιου προϊόντος ώστε να διαμορφώνει άποψη ο αγοραστής έχοντας σωστή ενημέρωση.

----------


## papashark

O Χριστός ήταν γυναίκα. Το διάβασα στο βιβλίο του Dan Brown οι "ξεσκωνισμένοι" (κατά το "πεφωτισμένοι").

Είναι αρκετή απόδηξη, εάν πιστεύεις το αντίθετο, τότε να το αποδήξεις εσύ.

 ::   ::   ::  


(α, και ο Τριδήμας κλώνο aircom+ πουλάει όπως και οι περισσότεροι, και το wirelesslan πουλάει κλώνο lmr, δηλαδή wbc, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχεις βγει να τους κατηγορίσεις ότι πουλάνε σάπια κρέατα).

----------


## dti

> (α, και ο Τριδήμας *κλώνο aircom+* πουλάει όπως και οι περισσότεροι, και το wirelesslan πουλάει *κλώνο lmr, δηλαδή wbc*, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχεις βγει να τους κατηγορίσεις ότι πουλάνε σάπια κρέατα).


O μεν πρώτος ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι πουλάει αυθεντικό aircom+ μια και έχω πρεσσάρει κοννέκτορες σε άπειρα καλώδια (που έχουν αγοράσει μέλη από αυτόν).

Ο δε δεύτερος ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι πουλάει wbc-400 το οποίο δεν είδα να διαφημίζει κάπου σαν κλώνο LMR. 
Επειδή έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και ο ίδιος (αλλά και γενικά στο awmn πρέπει να έχουμε κάπου 1-2 χιλιόμετρα από αυτό το καλώδιο) γνωρίζω οτι είναι εφάμιλλο του LMR-400 με διαφορές (που *αν* υπάρχουν) δύσκολα φαίνονται. Το WBC-400 το κατασκευάζει η Commscope. Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------

